# Underground bunker living



## iForgeDesigns (May 15, 2013)

So I am watching doomsday bunkers right now on discovery channel but I was thinking is it possible to live entirely underground?

How would you receive constant source of oxygen underground in the case of a nuclear event? Or how about electricity when the nuclear winter happens and you can't receive sunlight? Or what about water when you don't live on top of a aquifer and can't get to a Walmart or whatever for the purified water or don't have a water source?

If someone can answer these issues for me it would be much appreciated...


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

You don't need to stay underground for very long.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

If there's a worldwide nuclear winter we're all dead anyway. I think a bunker is a death trap. A bunker combined with a generator is only going to work for a matter of days. Totally impractical for survival. Some people will spend $100,000 on them and to me it makes no sense at all. If there's a nuclear event in your area your only hope of survival is leaving the area.

For anybody, deciding on a bugout location has to include a water source. It could be a stream or a lake or a well with a hand pump. If you're bugging in it makes sense to store a year's worth of water in your basement.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

*Walton's can*



iForgeDesigns said:


> So I am watching doomsday bunkers right now on discovery channel but I was thinking is it possible to live entirely underground?
> 
> How would you receive constant source of oxygen underground in the case of a nuclear event? Or how about electricity when the nuclear winter happens and you can't receive sunlight? Or what about water when you don't live on top of a aquifer and can't get to a Walmart or whatever for the purified water or don't have a water source?
> 
> If someone can answer these issues for me it would be much appreciated...


The Walton family has it covered, supposedly they have a large enough underground facility for years.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

What if you plan to just bug in, it's more than just for nuke's. If its well concealed and the city gangs are finally making it out your way and find an empty house they will carry on looking for food. If the military just cruises by checking for your guns or whatever seems that an empty house would send them on their way, thinking you left dodge. Concealed cameras, small censors, can let you know what's happening. Plus its a good place to put your supplies, food, ect. and being several feet below ground can protect EMP items that you might want. At least you probably can get some sleep without having to worry as much.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm thinking it would also help with,wildfires.tornados and other natural disasters.Also if there isn't any power think....cool in the hot hot summer and warm in the winter.I'm talking about a small underground home(not so much bunker)still does double duty for me!Got a pond(wanting a well soon) it has a little timber and enough room for a very large garden and a few animals......Take my word for it ,talk about BFE,it's so far in the country cell phone service is "iffy"..Good hiding place too!!!


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

All of the above benefits come from being under ground for sure, plus a fairly constant temp, great for storing almost everything.

Whether a root cellar, storm cellar, earth sheltered home, there are tons of benefits. Even an above ground root cellar has most of these features and anyone can have one


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*nuclear events*

If there is a nuclear event in your area, you do not want to be out in it, traveling somewhere else for a number of days. A generator is maybe not good for long term due to a difficulty to access fuel, but in a shelter, for a few days, it may help. However, I would not run it in the space I was staying due to carbon monoxide poisoning.

If we were to have nuclear winter, solar would be impossible, but a small windmill can produce energy. There are some great instructions online about how to build them for cheap.

There are people who have built shelters with L entrances to keep nuclear out. Google and look on Youtube. Your property dictates some of what you can or cannot do to fulfill a bunker. Lots of interesting ideas out there.

There are people who don't like underground shelters, or bunkers. There are people who do.

One difference in preppers is that some are extremely ambitious, always building, canning, dehydrating, developing. Others live their lives the easy way. They want instant, easy and have reasons that justify why not to have things that require work or take effort. If you are truly interested in underground shelter, it will take some effort and money. People have done it and you can too.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

Seems to me that if you're watching the DDP show then you must know that those types of expensive bunkers have all you'll need to filter the air and water sources. They're not pits in the ground covered with a steel slab and nothing else.

Read up on things and start here:
http://www.ki4u.com/

they also have plans for people to use if needed:
http://www.radshelters4u.com/

they info for you to print out and use if needed:
http://www.ki4u.com/guide.htm

Check the main page for all the info you need. You don't have to be putting all your life savings into something like those you see on tv. But you can do things and maybe even build things to help yourself.


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

http://undergroundshelters.com/

Shows that you can have self container ventilation, water, and power. Crazy expensive but if I had the funds I think well worth it. Plus they have a lot of great information on their site about the different types of happenings.
http://undergroundshelters.com/sales-process/
Each link on here has some great information for reading and helping yourself as well...


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Get a copy of "Nuclear War Survival Skills" by Kearney. As stated above you should not have to stay underground for extended periods of time. 

For air you will use a filtration system to take away fallout particulate. For light I have seen people use SOLAR TUBES to bring in sunlight without exposure to harmful radiation. You also need to store in vitamins to supplement your system with D and others. 

The main thing is get as many publications as you can before attempting to build or buy a shelter. A tornado shelter is not a fallout shelter. You need shielding if it is fallout you are concerned about.


----------

